# One Year Today



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

It feels like a week ago. Im afraid it will always feel like a week ago. His ashes are still in the tin, in the bag he came in as a puppy, the bag they came back from the vet in, in the chair in the living room where they have been since August. I opened the bag and looked in at the tin, once, 6 months ago. I miss him terribly.



The Gift


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. And yet - what memories you have, and the fact that you keep his memory alive is a testament to both of you. RIP Java, you were lucky to be such a well loved dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh hell, just seeing that picture of the collar made me sniffly. Reminded me intensely of my 2 past dogs.
I'm so sorry, no words will help, only the old cliche, time will help you accept it.
He was a lucky pup to have been loved so much.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's been a year. it goes so quickly and so slowly when you're grieving, doesn't it....

we have them for a blink of an eye and then they are gone...and then time goes so slowly as we wait for the hole in our hearts to heal.

i am so sorry for your loss......it's sometimes excruciating. know though that you were loved well and so was he.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That made me tear up... 

I lost my 17 year old brittany one year ago on May 31st. It sucks. I am not looking forward to losing Dude. He is 8.5 and it scares me to think about.

I remember bawling when I read your past threads about Java. Both the one about losing him and the tattoo. RIP Java


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am sorry for your pain. I can relate because on June 2 it was 1 year since losing my 3 year old Sami girl and then on June 21 it was 1 year since I lost my beloved 13 year old Heidi. It does get easier with time. It is so unfair that they have such short life spans.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I rarely remember dreams. I had a dream about Java the other night. He used to stand at the bottom of the stairs and bark once, it always seemed it was like he was asking to be invited. I would say "come on" and he would start his slow climb. The single light on the stove gives enough light, around the corner and through the living room, that standing at the top, I can see shapes pretty good down the stairway and around the bottom of it. That night I couldnt sleep and I got up around 2 am. Returning from the bathroom, I looked down the stairs as I walked past as I routinely do and went back to bed to try again. 

In the dream, it was the same thing all over again. As I was returning to the bedroom, I turned my head and looked down the stairs. I saw the outline of a large dog starting to climb the stairs. There was no more definition to it, the rest was shadows. I accepted that it was Java coming upstairs and continued back to bed to try to sleep again. 

I ended up getting only about 2 hours sleep. But for a moment in there somewhere, Java was home.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am sorry. I do understand. I wish we had longer with them.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your sweet boy. They leave such a void in our lives when they're gone. 
I prayed to dream about Tommy my beloved Chihuahua when he died, and have once but it was so brief and vague that I could barely grasp it. Years ago I lost my Dachshund Meagan in a tragic accident and I was completely devastated. She came to me in the most beautiful dream a few weeks after her death and it helped me heal so much. 
I think the first anniversaries are always the toughest. The first Christmas without them, the first walk with the other dog and they aren't there, marking the first month or year after they're gone. 
I can say it does get easier with time but it never fully goes away.


----------

